# Pasco Cnty, FL. 7 YO F DUMPED FOR A GUY...



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

This is just sickening. This beautiful girl was dumped because the new BFs dog and her didn't get along. Guy over 7 YO dog. AAARGH.  Look at her expression. That alone can bring tears to your eyes. Heartbreaking. God people suck.
I'm sorry I cannot locate a listing for her outside of facebook yet, this shelter does list on petfinder, but she is not up yet.
Jen Fortheanimals Tate's Photos | Facebook


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It's the older dogs like that who break my heart. Poor thing. I will never understand how people can live with themselves.
I would like to be a fly on the wall when the boyfriend dumps her.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

kiya said:


> It's the older dogs like that who break my heart. Poor thing. I will never understand how people can live with themselves.
> I would like to be a fly on the wall when the boyfriend dumps her.


Too bad he can't take her to the pound when he does...


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Dang That poor girl How long does she have???


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It sounds to me like only until 4pm EST  Someone just contacted the shelter to find out about her condition, and they didn't know how long she would stay there, but that she didn't have much time left and that someone should come and adopt her today.

I'm not sure if that was a tactic to try and get her adopted quicker or not, but I highly doubt it. Florida shelters are always ridiculously overcrowded and most cannot keep a dog for more than 4-7 days


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

At least we know she is HW neg, Pasco automatically EU's all HW+ dogs upon arrival.
They have a brand spanking new multi-million $$ facility that they purpose run at 1/2 capacity by policy - disgusting !


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

I pray that someone steps in to save this beautiful, sad girl.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

They're currently trying to get her sent over to Heidi's Legacy before the end of the day.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank God for Heidi's!!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

They're currently looking into either transporting her to someone in GA. or getting her into a rescue near Pasco. Someone apparently posted a Craigslist on her, and is attempting to screen the person and do a home check - but I worry that might take too long. I hope someone can take her for at least a few days while they do those refs and checks. Poor thing just wants to live and not be abandoned anymore


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

poor baby. got landed with the wrong owner if she chose the idiot and his dog over her own dog. No way no how is that okay. I hope she gets out safe to someone who will actually care about her.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any woman so desperate for a man that she would dump her dog deserves what she gets - too bad we'll never know what happens. This poor sad soul would be in very good hands if she could get to Heidi's.......:help:
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

UPDATE ON DIXIE!

According to the various posters on her FB picture, here is what is happening with Dixie:

She will be going to "Save A Life - Columbus, GA." 
A man named Dean Justice is taking her.

Others have also stated that two fosters are "working with Muscogee Co to become a rescue. They've got a pretty good network of people from Cols and Ala that help out and foster. *This girl will be safe and happy till her furever home comes along*."


----------



## Eugene Cassels (Jul 6, 2011)

GSD Rescue at Bellview will never turn one down  when i was there july 1 she had 28 27 when i left


----------



## Eugene Cassels (Jul 6, 2011)

If my dog don't trust you why should I in this category there smarter than humans!!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I'm so glad to see she'll be safe. I hope she gets the person she deserves, and vice versa.
(this is coming from a girl who just had a nice cry while my rescue comforted me, we love each other SO much. I will NEVER let him down. My life is a mess, my man is gone, I lost my job. Who's here, with his head pressed against me, with love in his eyes, while I cry my head off?) Hope this dog finds that kinda love in her life


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm waiting for the update, confirming, 100%, that she's at the very least been removed from PCAS. I won't be content until that happens.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's the irony in all this ................


Heidi's is suppose to get 3 dogs from GA this weekend (pending final transport links) & a GA rescue is pulling & boarding this girl to keep her safe till they can transport her up there.


How crazy is that - LOL !!!




Eugene Cassels said:


> GSD Rescue at Bellview will never turn one down when i was there july 1 she had 28 27 when i left


The Bellview rescue runs open pack & this girl was listed as other dog aggressive, so I did not present her to them.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DukeJazz said:


> Here's the irony in all this ................
> 
> 
> Heidi's is suppose to get 3 dogs from GA this weekend (pending final transport links) & a GA rescue is pulling & boarding this girl to keep her safe till they can transport her up there.
> ...


Crazy but fabulous! Good luck to the sweet Dixie girl.....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

